# 05 ram with curtis 3000 home pro serious problem



## 340propak (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello all, I'm new here but have read through alot of posts on similar subjects, I just got my truck back from having a curtis snow pro 3000 installed (i have an 05 ram 1500 quad cab) dealer insisted that my truck could handle this plow. Well, i drove home and scraped the pavement with the plow jack all the way home, couldn't do better then 20 mph, HARDLY MADE IT INTO MY DRIVEWAY. I'm sure I need lots of ballast but that wasn't recommended neither was timbrens,I measured height at different locations with plow installed and then removed the difference is 2 1/8" lower with plow installed,the plow jack rod to ground clearence is appx. 1.5" does that seem right? i'm sure i could tweak torsion bars but am curious if anyone else in group has had this happen to them

john


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah but that's why there's plowsite!!! Timbrens are a must on a 1/2 ton. They were made mostly for taking the kids to soccer practice, getting groceries, etc. I'm not sure if dodge 1/2 tons have t bars. Timbrens will help immensly tho. You personally could tweek the bars but I always have a mechanic do it.....money well spent for piece of mind that its done right. Anyway happy plowing.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Try turning up the Tortion bars first. You will be amazed of what a difference this will make. The 3000 might be on the heavy side though. Adding balast will also greatly help. Timberlens are good to expecially if you have coils or leafs as the spring type. With a tortion set up I don't see the point. Turing the TB up will increase the spring ratings, thus not requiring the Timb.

DAFF


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Holy Cow only 1.5 inches of clearance with the plow up??? Are your back wheels coming up off the ground or somthin?  Is the Jack stand coming up all the way when you raise the plow? Something is wrong here majorly. There are guys that have 860lb plows on 1500 quad cabs and have way more clearance then that. 

Like these guys have been saying Timbrens are a must and throw like 600 or so lbs of weight in the bed against the tailgate.

there any way you could take some pictures for us please and thank you! Good luck i hope you get it worked out your truck is fine for some light duty plowing if you take care of it right.


----------



## 340propak (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks guys for the help so far, ok I put about 700-800 pounds of weight in the bed behind the rear wheels, that has helped to raise the front end appx. 1" with plow installed, timbrens are available but have to be ordered there not stocked at any local spring shops or auto parts stores, I have pictures i will attact in my next post, dealer said i could exchange snowpro 3000 for homepro 3000 appx 350lbs weight difference, I still curious if the snowpro should even be on a ram 1500?


----------



## 340propak (Dec 29, 2007)

pictures of: 
1 truck with weight added to bed

2 ground clearance with ballast and plow raised ( 2 pics)

3 mounting

4 plow

have to wait until tommorow for more because to sun set before i was done,!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

From viewing your pictures I'm thinking some taller tires then 235/75 16s would be a good idea.... Putting some 245s on would help a ltitle, 265s would help alot! If not just for lifting the truck up a little higher it'll help for ground clearance when plowing (in cases of backdragging). Just a thought.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Quick question..... Did you get the 7 1/2 or the 8 foot Sno Pro? Also, I am wondering if the dealer installed it at the correct height setting. There is an "adjustment" plate on the left and right side on the 3000. (not sure of the name of the plate but there are 3 mounting holes on the front and three on the back both on the left and right sides at the base of the headgear). With the plow off of the truck, measure the distance from the ground, to the center of the plow frame on your truck ( tube where the Curtis sticker is ). Take this measurement to see if the dealer installed it correctly. If this distance is below 15 1/2" then use the bottom holes, between 15 3/4" and 16 1/2", use the middles holes. If it is 16 3/4" or above, then use the top holes. I'm just throwing this out there for you to check. If you are unsure of what I'm talking about, just google "Curtis Plow Install". There is a link to "Phase II Install". That's where I got the info. I hope this helps a little bit or at least gives you something to look at. If everything IS in the right spot, I'd look into some Timbrens. It will be like night and day...


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

im suprised they put that heavy of a plow on a 1500 quad cab. Those sno pro 3000's weigh like 800 lbs, i can't even put one on my 2500 quad cab diesel


----------



## 340propak (Dec 29, 2007)

ChevKid03;471396 said:


> Quick question..... Did you get the 7 1/2 or the 8 foot Sno Pro? Also, I am wondering if the dealer installed it at the correct height setting. There is an "adjustment" plate on the left and right side on the 3000. (not sure of the name of the plate but there are 3 mounting holes on the front and three on the back both on the left and right sides at the base of the headgear). With the plow off of the truck, measure the distance from the ground, to the center of the plow frame on your truck ( tube where the Curtis sticker is ). Take this measurement to see if the dealer installed it correctly. If this distance is below 15 1/2" then use the bottom holes, between 15 3/4" and 16 1/2", use the middles holes. If it is 16 3/4" or above, then use the top holes. I'm just throwing this out there for you to check. If you are unsure of what I'm talking about, just google "Curtis Plow Install". There is a link to "Phase II Install". That's where I got the info. I hope this helps a little bit or at least gives you something to look at. If everything IS in the right spot, I'd look into some Timbrens. It will be like night and day...


its the 7 1/2 foot model 769 lbs, i did that measurement to check the install, mine is 14" and the bottom holes were used, the timbrens seem to be a must as well as the bigger tires, 
i now don't think that swapping plows (homepro vs snowpro) will make much difference since they both mount exactly the same, and the major issue i have is that there is still only about 2 1/2" from the ground to the lowest point on the plow assembly, mabye that is the way all plows are, can any one else tell me what they have on a stock truck?


----------



## 340propak (Dec 29, 2007)

sno commander;471413 said:


> im suprised they put that heavy of a plow on a 1500 quad cab. Those sno pro 3000's weigh like 800 lbs, i can't even put one on my 2500 quad cab diesel


I took the dealers advise, he looked on the door to get weight specs and said the truck could handel the heavier plow, and since the snoppro was only 50.00 more i took it, bigger isn't always better i guess


----------



## jrush (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a '03 1500 quad cab, the Boss dealer said the only one I could put on was the 7'6 sport duty.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

340propak;471594 said:


> its the 7 1/2 foot model 769 lbs, i did that measurement to check the install, mine is 14" and the bottom holes were used, the timbrens seem to be a must as well as the bigger tires,
> i now don't think that swapping plows (homepro vs snowpro) will make much difference since they both mount exactly the same, and the major issue i have is that there is still only about 2 1/2" from the ground to the lowest point on the plow assembly, mabye that is the way all plows are, can any one else tell me what they have on a stock truck?


Go with the Timbrens first as a set of tires is going to run you some $$$$... I'm not familiar with the Dodge front suspension set ups but if you can jack up by turning up torsion bars or something... .also, make sure all of your ballast is as far back in the bed of your truck as possible. That should at least help a little bit. I just went to the Curtis website to see what they recommend for your truck. Their website is so outdated it isn't even funny. The latest 1500 they have specs for is the 2002. They recommed the LIGHT DUTY model, and that's when your truck has the Plow Prep package.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

340propak;471596 said:


> since the snoppro was only 50.00 more i took it, bigger isn't always better i guess


Lets look at this again:

$50 for the upgrade
$600 for 265 tires
$150 for Timbrens
Your time and energy
Ball joints every other week 

I think it was more expensive then you thought.

I would take it back and say something. It is obvious the truck can not handle that heavy of a plow, I mean come on 1.5 inches of clearance . I cant believe they let you leave like that. Make them refund your money for the 3000 and since the mounts are the same go with the lighter plow. This seems like the easiest route for you and your truck. 
If that is not an option at this point I would say you are on the right track, tons of weight in the back, look into the Timbrens and take it easy on it. Best of luck pushing over a curb


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds like its a little heavy to me for a 1/2 ton, I have a 1/2 ton crew GMC
and only put about 480lbs of plow on, cant even really tell its there.
Id say a 600lb plow is the sweet spot for 1/2 tons IMO
maybe he will let you swap it for a medium duty


----------



## 340propak (Dec 29, 2007)

jrush;471710 said:


> I have a '03 1500 quad cab, the Boss dealer said the only one I could put on was the 7'6 sport duty.


i went to the boss site and that plow is 372lbs the curtis home pro is 369 lbs did you need to put all kinds of ballast in your truck plus adjust torsion bars and buy some timbrens kit and get a new set of tires?


----------



## 340propak (Dec 29, 2007)

NBI Lawn;471749 said:


> Lets look at this again:
> 
> $50 for the upgrade
> $600 for 265 tires
> ...


i think you guys have helped me make my mind up , there is no problem exchanging plows the dealer can do it tommorow, I just wanted to buy a plow that was easy to hookup and take off and use just to do a 400' driveway i don't want to adjust torsion bars each time it goes on and off, you are right they shouldn't have left me drive it that way it was truly a dangerous situation, i think the prospect of replacing ball joints and cv joints is what finally put me over the edge, thanks all for your help and advice.


----------



## JMBSNOWREMOVAL (Aug 12, 2010)

hello,i have a 2002 dodge ram 1500 4x4 6.3 ft bed and i have 265-75-17 tires i lifted the truck useing the tbs and i have a cutis 8ft hide away hd plow and have no probles what so ever i put 300 lbs in the bed and dam she moves snow no clearnce issues what so ever . my question is can i change the moleboards out with a nother curtis????


----------

